# wireless adapter signalstärke verstärken



## cycovery (25. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Ich möchte die Signalstärke von meinem notebook ein bisschen verstärken weil die verbindung ständig zusammenbricht. Ich hab gehöhrt dass es tools gibt um die signalstärke zu erhöhen - ähnlich tools die es erlauben die cpu zu übertakten etc.

Ich weiss aber nicht wonach ich suchen muss - kann mir da jemand mit helfen?

Dankeschön!


----------



## AndreG (30. Juni 2006)

Moin,

Ich bezweifel arg das du mit Software die Sendeleistung deiner Karte steigern kannst. Die hängt nämlich vom Chipsatz der Atenne und der Leistung ab. Somit wird nur Hardware in Frage kommen.

Mfg Andre


----------

